# Here at the Hyatt Highlands Inn, so lovely!



## Denise L (Jul 13, 2008)

This is our first visit to the Hyatt Highlands Inn. Well, okay, we were here in 1997 looking for a place to get married, but we never stayed here, we just toured the grounds.

Anyhow, we are in a 2 bedroom, 2 bath unit with a beautiful ocean view.  Check-in was a breeze and very pleasant. Parking is convenient, the grounds are peaceful and calm.  The unit seems to be in good shape, though I confess I am drinking wine and not examining everything. Carpet looks great. Kitchen is teeny tiny but functional. Staff is pleasant. Safeway is nice.

Very romantic here. Too bad the kids are here, but maybe next year....


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 14, 2008)

hi Denise

If you have a chance, find out which 1 brm units  I can request- 
I have a planned a weekend getaway with my wife for October.

Enjoy your stay


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 14, 2008)

Denise and Others,

Highway 1 is now open so please come and visit Big Sur,Ca

Im so glad you like the Hyatt Carmel Highlands Inn.


Do you know when the Managers weekly meeting is? Try to find out about Maui.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 14, 2008)

Denise, Sound great!!! Hopefully we'll spend few days in Highlands Inn next summer. This place and Tahoe is what makes me want to be part of Hyatt


----------



## applegirl (Jul 14, 2008)

I love Highland's Inn!  We have stayed there twice, both without the kids. Wonderful.  Beautiful views of the ocean, nice property and still close to everything in Carmel and Monterey.  Hope to go back someday.

Oh, when we stayed we didn't own timeshares and paid $400-$500 a night. So enjoy your value!

Hope you have a wonderful time. Be sure to do 7 mile drive!

Cheers,
Janna


----------



## LisaH (Jul 15, 2008)

applegirl said:


> Oh, when we stayed we didn't own timeshares and paid $400-$500 a night. So enjoy your value!
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful time. Be sure to do 7 mile drive!
> 
> ...



It's *17 *mile drive  
I agree! We do that drive every time we visit Monterey/ Carmel.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 15, 2008)

time goes by so fast, 17 miles seem like 7


----------



## Denise L (Jul 15, 2008)

We are back home already! Quick trip, two nights. I think next time I will try for 3-4.

The kids weren't up for 17-mile drive, but I've done it before (pre-kids) and it is beautiful.  We went to the Aquarium and beach, and today we went to the Dennis the Menace Playground in Monterey on our way out of town.  

The sun didn't show up while we were in Carmel, but it was pleasantly cool compared to San Jose, so we enjoyed our time without the sun. We will definitely go back as soon as I can find some more points to book another visit.

Our unit was very clean, in good shape. Carpet looked new and everything was well maintained. The landscaping is so serene.  Beautiful flowers, trickling mini-waterfalls, meandering paths, etc.  We were really close to the Preview Center, but didn't get a chance to stop in.  Like I said, the trip was too quick.  Oh well, I really wanted to see the resort so now I have!  I wish that there were laundry facilities onsite, but other than that, I can't think of anything I didn't love!


----------



## Luanne (Jul 15, 2008)

Ahhh, Dennis the Menace park.  One of my kid's favorites when they were younger.  I think they've removed all of the "scary" (at least from a parent's view) play structures.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 16, 2008)

Denise L said:


> We are back home already! Quick trip, two nights. I think next time I will try for 3-4.


Denise, How long ago did you make this reservation? Was it within the LCUP period? I am still learning... 



Luanne said:


> Ahhh, Dennis the Menace park.  One of my kid's favorites when they were younger.  I think they've removed all of the "scary" (at least from a parent's view) play structures.



I was just going to say that! That was my kids' favorite park as well when they were young...


----------



## Denise L (Jul 16, 2008)

LisaH said:


> Denise, How long ago did you make this reservation? Was it within the LCUP period? I am still learning...



Hi Lisa, I'm pretty sure that I was browsing online with Hyatt as soon as my Hyatt week closed last year. I think I might have been in the Hyatt system in September 07? I really can't remember now, I will have to go back and look through my notes. Anyhow, my points were in CUP, and I was so excited to be in the system, I made a reservation for three nights in a one bedroom, then cancelled and changed to two nights in a two bedroom. $39 + $49 + $39 in fees!  Now we wish we would have had the three nights, but it takes a lot more points that way. Anyhow, it was an expensive Hyatt learning experience  . I will be a bit more careful using my points because those fees add up!

The kids enjoyed the park. It was very clean and everyone was friendly.  Definitely a fun, free place to burn off some energy.


----------



## applegirl (Jul 16, 2008)

LisaH,

Yes, I meant 17 mile drive. LOL. I'm pretty sure that wasn't a typo I was just tired.

Janna


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Denise L said:


> We are back home already! Quick trip, two nights. I think next time I will try for 3-4.
> 
> The kids weren't up for 17-mile drive, but I've done it before (pre-kids) and it is beautiful.  We went to the Aquarium and beach, and today we went to the Dennis the Menace Playground in Monterey on our way out of town.
> 
> ...



HI Denise
Will you go for the one br or two br units next time


----------



## Denise L (Jul 16, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> HI Denise
> Will you go for the one br or two br units next time



I think the one bedroom. We rarely used the second bed/bath because it was upstairs and the living space was where we spent all of our time.  Plus there are a lot more one bedrooms to choose from. But, we had an awesome perfect view from our two bedroom...so that was nice.  Are there awful one bedroom views?


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jul 16, 2008)

Denise L said:


> .  Are there awful one bedroom views?



Yes. Try to avoid "garden view" units or some "horizon view" units. For a list of what I consider "good" 1 bedroom ocean view units inbox me. 

It is interesting Highlands Inn sets there selling prices based upon week number (i.e season) AND view (do other properties do this?) However, if you trade in to Highlands Inn you can request any view/unit you want and they will try to accommodate the request.  We got a top floor, ocean view recently.  


-TJ


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 16, 2008)

I believe all Hyatt timeshares do and the Marriott did in Maui for the 3 br condos and some floors for the 2 br condos too. The same will be at the Napili tower that is in construction now. They also have fixed time at very highly demanded weeks at other resorts too but I don't believe they are fixed units?

Hi Denise   I am glad you enjoy your vacation at this beautiful spot.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 16, 2008)

denisel:  Were you on a promo to stay there?


----------



## Denise L (Jul 16, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> denisel:  Were you on a promo to stay there?



Hi Cathyb,

We used Hyatt points that we purchased last year :whoopie: . I am very happy because for years I have wanted to stay at the Highlands Inn (even before it was a timeshare) and the High Sierra properties. The only way seemed to be to buy points, so I did, and now we have visited and loved both places  . What's great is that we can drive to these locations, so we don't have to deal with airfare!


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 17, 2008)

For those of us who live on the west coast, Hyatt is so convenient- Its the perfect purchase.
Especially is you are able to split the week. Just or this year, I have 7 day (july 19) plus another  4 day trip in Aug.  planned for Sierra and a 3 day trip to Carmel in Oct.


----------



## Denise L (Jul 17, 2008)

*View*

Okay, color the sky and water the proper colors...pretend that the sun came out while we were there  .


----------



## Denise L (Jul 17, 2008)

iconnections said:


> Hi Denise   I am glad you enjoy your vacation at this beautiful spot.



Thanks, Emmy. It is a wonderful little resort.  Next time, we will have to stay longer.

I would still rather be on Maui any day :whoopie: !


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 17, 2008)

youll be in Hyatt Maui soon enough


----------



## myip (Jul 17, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> For those of us who live on the west coast, Hyatt is so convenient- Its the perfect purchase.
> Especially is you are able to split the week. Just or this year, I have 7 day (july 19) plus another  4 day trip in Aug.  planned for Sierra and a 3 day trip to Carmel in Oct.


My next year waitlist just came through for 5 nights in late June in Sierra and now waiting for 2 nights in Carmel for August..

Hyatt is great for West Coast, Bay Area...


----------



## mesamirage (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Denise!!

Glad you were able to enjoy a visit to Carmel. Is Hyatt turning out to be everything you had hoped for?


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 18, 2008)

Denise L said:


> Okay, color the sky and water the proper colors...pretend that the sun came out while we were there  .


 
Denise,

What a beautiful view and photo and it even looks nice with a gray sky. Don't you love the coast?


----------



## Denise L (Jul 18, 2008)

mesamirage said:


> Hi Denise!!
> 
> Glad you were able to enjoy a visit to Carmel. Is Hyatt turning out to be everything you had hoped for?



Yes, we are very happy with our Hyatt ownership.  I really would like additional points, so that is next on my list when I find some money.

When is that SoCal location coming online, if ever? That would be ideal for us since we wouldn't have to fly!  Does anyone have news on the Manhattan location?


----------



## Denise L (Jul 18, 2008)

iconnections said:


> Denise,
> 
> What a beautiful view and photo and it even looks nice with a gray sky. Don't you love the coast?



Absolutely!  90 minutes away, and weeks of stress melted away.  It was quiet, cool, and such a great getaway.  My hope is to go without kids, and then it would be even better!


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 19, 2008)

Denise L said:


> Yes, we are very happy with our Hyatt ownership.  I really would like additional points, so that is next on my list when I find some money.
> 
> When is that SoCal location coming online, if ever? That would be ideal for us since we wouldn't have to fly!  Does anyone have news on the Manhattan location?



I hear Oceanside or Newport Beach in Socal


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 19, 2008)

Once Hyatt 
opens up Maui- and Newport
More points would be good, Ill seriously consider selling HGVC  and go strictly Hyatt. 


HGVC is nice, but Unlike Hyatt, The nearest HGVC  resort  is Vegas. 
Unless I decide to  take up gambling and earn a living playing poker.

Ill  probably save money-


----------



## Denise L (Jul 19, 2008)

I haven't heard anything about SoCal in a year or more, is there any recent news?

The Grand Pacific Marbrisa is a HGVC affiliate. Does that count with your HGVC ownership? We'll be staying there next month by renting from an owner.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 19, 2008)

Is Hyatt Maui a sure thing? Has the construction begun yet? When will it open? 

My reason for buying Hyatt:
1. Tahoe Northstar (winter)
2. Highlands Inn
3. Tahoe high Sierra (summer)
4. Future Maui property
5. Future NYC property

I just heard that my offer for a platinum week at Hyatt High Sierra had passed the ROFR. So happy! Thanks everyone here for your help, especially Denise who passed me the lead and whom I have bugged repeatedly...


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 19, 2008)

You're going to love Hyatt Lisa -- very nice resorts, very flexible.  Congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## LisaH (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks jerseygirl! Are you also a Hyatt owner?


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes -- Hyatt Coconut Plantation.  Love it there.  Great resort -- great shopping and restaurants nearby (we literally go just for shopping trips!).  Some are bothered that's it not on the ocean.  I'm not at all  -- love the pool and the lazy river.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm hoping to get to Carmel sometime next year ... have only been to Coconut Plantation, Wild Oak Ranch, and Main St Station so far (I've checked out the Key West resorts, but haven't stayed yet).  I sent my brother to Tahoe last summer -- he loved it and wants to go back, but I need more points first!  I'm hoping to score a couple of nights in Sedona with LCUP points in November --  want to add on a couple of days to a Thanksgiving stay at Four Seasons Troon.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 19, 2008)

jerseygirl said:


> I'm hoping to get to Carmel sometime next year ... have only been to Coconut Plantation, Wild Oak Ranch, and Main St Station so far (I've checked out the Key West resorts, but haven't stayed yet).  I sent my brother to Tahoe last summer -- he loved it and wants to go back, but I need more points first!  I'm hoping to score a couple of nights in Sedona with LCUP points in November --  want to add on a couple of days to a Thanksgiving stay at Four Seasons Troon.



IhI Jersey Girl-
I have been thinking about vacationing in wild Oak Ranch- 
dont know too much about it,  Have never been to San Antonio- any feedback on this resort?


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 19, 2008)

Denise L said:


> I haven't heard anything about SoCal in a year or more, is there any recent news?
> 
> The Grand Pacific Marbrisa is a HGVC affiliate. Does that count with your HGVC ownership? We'll be staying there next month by renting from an owner.




Yes, I can make reservations online through HGVC- problem is there is limited availability- 
Let me know how Marbrisa works out for you.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 19, 2008)

jerseygirl, had I known you are also a Hyatt member, I would have bugged you too  

When you come to Carmel next year, hopefully we'll meet. Oh wait, I guess I will see you first in NOLA this Aug


----------



## Denise L (Jul 19, 2008)

LisaH said:


> Is Hyatt Maui a sure thing? Has the construction begun yet? When will it open?
> 
> My reason for buying Hyatt:
> 1. Tahoe Northstar (winter)
> ...



Lisa, Maui is on track because I believe everything was approved this March, and there are designs and all of that. I have no idea when it will be open, however.  I *really* want the Manhattan property to be ready to go, and I really want a SoCal location approved, also!

So glad you will part of the Hyatt Vacation Club (though I really did want that week  ), and I've enjoyed our conversations and emails...you are never a bother (and I hope I am not when it comes to WM, etc.).


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 19, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> IhI Jersey Girl-
> I have been thinking about vacationing in wild Oak Ranch-
> dont know too much about it,  Have never been to San Antonio- any feedback on this resort?



The resort is really nice -- typical Hyatt with a Texas ranch flair.  It has an indoor/outdoor pool for those times of year when the outdoor pool and lazy river would be too cold, golf course, etc.  The very nice Hyatt Hill Country Resort is just across the way -- they have an even better lazy river -- you can use it except on summer weekends (I think that's what they told us, but you might want to verify).  It's west of town ... near Sea World and Six Flags Fiesta Texas if you're into amusement parks.    

If you've never been to San Antonio -- I think you'd really enjoy it.  There is a lot to do .... the Alamo ... the Riverwalk (we love Nellies at the Hilton, a great piano bar) ... missions and historic districts to explore.  And, it's definitely worth a day trip to the hill country ... Fredericksburg is one of my favorite towns, but there are many more worth exploring.

It's REALLY hot during the summer -- if you're planning on hanging out at the pool/lazy river, you'd be fine.  But, you might not enjoy some of the major sights in the heat.  May is a good month ... the weather is HOT, but not unbearable, and you get to see all the Cinco de Mayo celebrations!

We lived in Texas for most of the 80s and 90s, so I'm a little biased -- but I love it there!  I probably wouldn't go for an entire week, but I could spend 4 days there very easily!


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 19, 2008)

LisaH said:


> jerseygirl, had I known you are also a Hyatt member, I would have bugged you too
> 
> When you come to Carmel next year, hopefully we'll meet. Oh wait, I guess I will see you first in NOLA this Aug



Lisa -- you were probably better off bugging Denise.  I think she probably knows more "tricks of the trade" on this one than I do!  I haven't gotten very crazy with this membership -- primarily just enjoy breaking it up into several long weekends.  I LOVE the flexibility!

Very much looking forward to meeting you in NOLA next month.  The summer is going so fast -- it will be here before we know it!


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 19, 2008)

LisaH said:


> Is Hyatt Maui a sure thing? Has the construction begun yet? When will it open?
> 
> My reason for buying Hyatt:
> 1. Tahoe Northstar (winter)
> ...




Hi Lisa H and other Hyatt owners,

To answer some of Lisa Questions 

MAUI Hyatt Timeshare this board will get a great answer in about 2 weeks from a great friend of mine Steve Dallas (who is also running for HOA Board at Hyatt Lake Tahoe I do hope all you Hyatt Tahoe owners vote for him)
Steve will be giving us all some great information. Some Hyatt tug owners right now are getting some more information we have asked for in regards to some other Hyatt properties coming.

My reason for buying Hyatt:
1. Tahoe Northstar (winter) 2008/12
2. Highlands Inn OPEN
3. Tahoe high Sierra (summer) OPEN and 100% sold out!!!
4. Future Maui property (In 2-3 weeks you will all know) all weeks 2200+ points 
5. Future NYC property 2009/2010
6. Siesta Key 2009
7. Orlando coming soon
8. SFO UNION SQ (OPPS) coming soon
9. Coconut ????  Where ??? What??? How many rooms??? Cant say but standby because you will hear it first from our friend and hopefully new Hyatt Tahoe Board member Steve Dallas he really  can use your vote coming up but that is a different thread.

Yes I too love Hyatt and there is much more to share with all of you but you must be patient but what I have been told by 2012 you will be going CRAZY CRAZY with all the new and upscale Hyatt's coming out.

Please remember to visit Kal's website Steve Dallas does let Kal and a few select other Hyatt owners know before letting me up it up on Tug for him. So Keep you eyes open  2-3 weeks. KAL will be the first to put it out so keep you eyes open.


----------



## MaryH (Jul 23, 2008)

Highland Inn Carmel is great.  I have stayed there back in March using FFN (Faster Free Night) from the hotel side and it was fantastic but I think they only have 1-2 award rooms per night since they have 50 rooms total.  

That and the Key West properties (stayed at Beach House two years ago in Dec and should be staying again in Oct) and making me to consider Hyatt seriously.  Have looked at HGVC and SVO but I think Hyatt fits me the most.


----------

